# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [Matplotlib] ImShow & Plot

## mickael.martins77

Bonjour, 

Je travaille sur un projet utilisant Matplotlib & Python 2.6. J'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'afficher un tableau  deux dimensions X*X, en arrire plan d'une courbe. 

Mon problme vient du faites qu'il n'utilise pas l'espace complet du graphique, ainsi l'image n'est pas en accord avec le graphique. 

Exemple : 



```

```


Serait-il possible de dterminer une fonction qui permettent de gnrer un tableau aux bonnes dimensions pour l'afficher en arrire plan.

Merci

----------

